

Show HN: Liszt - I'm 15 years old and I just released my first iOS app - designatedInit
http://liszt.me/

======
nabilt
I don't have an iOS device so I can't try the app, but I love the idea, love
the name, love the reviews and implementation looks good. This is a great
first app. It is not overly complicated and solves a problem in an elegant
way. Congrats!

~~~
designatedInit
Thanks, I'm glad you like it!

